# Blower fan not working at high speed setting



## machplane (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a 2000 SE with a manual heating/AC controls. Just today the highest speed, number 4, stopped working. All the others 1 through 3 are working. Talked to a buddy of mine who works on cars a lot. He mentioned that it could be the resistor pack. I also have the factory service manual CD with the diagnoses procedure but I am not sure where to find the connectors to do voltage and continuity checks. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

